# woohoo! best bomb ever!



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*well the ceo of nub cigars sent a package to the ceo! this package caught me by surprise! what a cool thing! thanks for thinking of me! i have to say that some thought went into this one. the full box of nubs was one thing, but the cap is sweet. some thought went into it cause it matches my toronto leafs jersey perfectly. it is my favorite hat, which is saying a lot considering my collection! i will proudly rep nubs to everyone i know!

even better, this came one day after the completion of my master's degree. i just found out that i was accepted to niu's doctoral program. i am on cloud nine!

thanks so much sammy, if you ever need a place to stay in chicago i think you know all it takes is an email! thanks again brother!*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick-up!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow nice hit man


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice, another IL brother hit with the Habano! Great hit Matt! I loved the little round match books and the nub cookies! We will have to wear our hats the next time we get together!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey! Congrats on both the bomb, the Master's Degree and the acceptence to the doctoral program! Make sure you smoke a good one tonight!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool bro, I Dig the matches....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome Awesome bomb there!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats on all of the above Matt. Big news! Couldn't of been timed better. Now you can celebrate with a Nub!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*this bomb was unreal!*


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome bomb! At the Pittsburgh event, I got a box of the 464T Habano and really like them. I only regret forgetting to grab some stickers, I was so stoked with my smokes and new hat I forgot!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Hey! Congrats on both the bomb, the Master's Degree and the acceptence to the doctoral program! Make sure you smoke a good one tonight!


Ditto brother!!!!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on the schooling....and the hat......:biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yet another awesome Nub bomb! Sam got you good, Vice! Congrats on the master's buddy! Make sure you take some time to enjoy those before starting on the PHD.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats BIG TIME on the Masters, and that cap...freaky deeky lid man.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

The slaying continues


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice hit. I hope you loves those as much I do. Also, congrats on your Master's and your acceptance.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome Bomb bro and congrats on the degree man thats awesome


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> awesome Bomb bro and congrats on the degree man thats awesome


*
thanks jitzy! how's life on vicodin? haha*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on the Degree and the Bomb!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

gratz all around - though I'm envious of that hat... 
enjoy....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam is on a roll--he doesn't miss a step, does he--Very nice--I like the Crap out of that Cap--Big Time!

Congrats on your being accepted in the *niu's doctoral program---Also congrats on your Master--man your on a RoLL Brotha!
*


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice Hit!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice hit! The guys at Nub know how to destroy someone!

Matt congrats on the degree and good luck on the next one brother! You're going to wear that to the Nub event at Belicoso on the 22nd.... right?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

yah that nub hat is awsome !! the habano is the best nub too, good hook up !!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Damn , wish i could have intercepted all these nub bombs that Sam sent out ... i would take it on the chin for all of you ... hey enjoy your nubs ...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet Bomb


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nub bombs still hittin hard


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit. Sweet hat


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

i know the gars are great, but the cap is bad ass


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations are in order even if you are a Leaf's fan. :biggrin:
Cograts also to the completion of your master's degree and acceptance to niu's doctoral program.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

what an amazing time
and what a bomb
congrats heartily!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations on your acceptance into the Doctoral program you applied for! Such sweet news  ... Then of course, Dr. Feelgood Sammy, let you have it with BOTH barrels - DAMN! Talk about sweet hits there bro :biggrin: Well, you obviously deserve it so take time to savor it! Awesome!

CD

This stuff makes my day just seeing it!


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

To sweet Nub bomb. Congradulation!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

The Cigars are great and all, Im really jealous about the cap though.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Matt-
Congrats all around-

What is your masters in???--Smokology


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet hit!! Sam is the man!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Nice Matt-
> Congrats all around-
> 
> What is your masters in???--Smokology


*
i think i at least deserve a minor in smokology...:lol: i got an educational leadership type 75 masters (vice-principal, principal)*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Congratulations on your acceptance into the Doctoral program you applied for! Such sweet news  ... Then of course, Dr. Feelgood Sammy, let you have it with BOTH barrels - DAMN! Talk about sweet hits there bro :biggrin: Well, you obviously deserve it so take time to savor it! Awesome!
> 
> CD
> 
> This stuff makes my day just seeing it!


*thanks ceedee! i am stoked!*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

GREAT HIT!!!


Glad it was you and not me


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I love those NUB cab's!! They are so sweet!! Nice hit Sam,again!! :redface:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else has said. Congrats on EVERYTHING!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow Great Hit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice job sam


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet score...thats a sweet looking hat...:dribble:


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice. Those matches look pretty neat. Way to go on the grad school and acceptance to the doctoral program.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice shot man


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

Man, that is too awesome!!! Sam has been destroying people like crazy!!!


----------

